# pauvreté



## goplaces

Je cherche la différence entre pauvreté et misère. Si il y en a un!

Je vous remercie

GoPlaces


----------



## mnewcomb71

Bonjour:

Il faudrait demander dans un forum de langue française.  Alors, je vous demande...peut-on être pauvre sans la misère?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi _misère_ est beaucoup plus fort que _pauvreté_ : la misère est la pauvreté à l'extrême…


----------



## JennyP

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi _misère_ est beaucoup plus fort que _pauvreté_ : la misère est la pauvreté à l'extrême…



Oui, je suis d'accord, Maitre  Plus  jeune, j'etais pauvre _volontairement_ mais d'autres personnes etaient pauvre contre leur volonté.  Il y a des niveaux de la pauvreté, bien sur. Je me demande des  mots?  Souvent; d'etre pauvre dans un pay riche est pire que dans un pays pauvre. C'est la distance entre les riches et les pauvres qui compte beaucoup. 

Plus agée, j'ai vu le misère, meme en extreme.  C'est beaucoup plus fort que la pauvreté dans tous les cas.  Malheureusement, il y a trop d'exemples des deux mots partout dans le monde.  

Un sujet tres interessant!

JennyP en Californie


----------



## goplaces

Des réponses utiles!
Merci encore, est particulièrement à JennyP


----------



## Starcreator

JennyP said:


> Oui, je suis d'accord, Maitre  Plus  jeune, j'etais pauvre _volontairement_ mais d'autres personnes etaient pauvre contre leur volonté.  Il y a des niveaux de la pauvreté, bien sur. Je me demande des  mots?  Souvent; d'etre pauvre dans un pay riche est pire que dans un pays pauvre. C'est la distance entre les riches et les pauvres qui compte beaucoup.



Ce n'est certainement pas le cas dans la plupart des pays riches que je connais! Même ceux qu'on appelle pauvre ici, en Amérique du Nord, sont infiniement plus riches que les pauvres du tiers-monde. Être pauvre ici, cela veut dire quelque chose de complètement différent.


----------



## Drechuin

Pour moi, _misère_ ajoute une notion de souffrance, alors que _pauvreté_ est un terme plus descriptif.


----------



## JennyP

Starcreator said:


> Ce n'est certainement pas le cas dans la plupart des pays riches que je connais! Même ceux qu'on appelle pauvre ici, en Amérique du Nord, sont infiniement plus riches que les pauvres du tiers-monde. Être pauvre ici, cela veut dire quelque chose de complètement différent.



Oui, vous avez raison!  Mais je parlais du tiers-monde, ou j'etais souvent pour le travail.  MAIS, aux états-unis (peut-etre pas au Canada) , il y a des endroits de la pauvreté extrème, hors de vue. Il faut avoir honte après avoir eprouvé une telle chose parmi tellement de 'stuff' à vendre.

JennyP 

P.S. Sur le plan de la misère, bien sur, il faut la definir selon 1) la psychologie et 2) la vie quotidienne. Moi, j'ai trouvé que la vraie misère meme peut etre sentie plus forte au degré de la difference entre les riches en pouvoir et la vraie vie des peuples en misère. Le degré de difference, bien sur, devient plus important uniquement psychologiquement, pour la survie et pour les actions. Il faut ajouter le mot 'espoir' à ce calcul humain.


----------



## Marie83

Drechuin said:


> Pour moi, _misère_ ajoute une notion de souffrance, alors que _pauvreté_ est un terme plus descriptif.



Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec cette idée. 

Et j'ajouterais également que la misère englobe bien souvent quelque chose de plus général : souffrance en effet, mais aussi conditions de vie, de logement, d'accès aux loisirs, à la culture, à l'éducation,... et ce de manière plus prononcée que le terme de pauvreté.

J'ai également l'impression que le terme de misère laisse plus de place à la subjectivité, à l'appréciation personnelle (de celui qui la vit ou de celui qui la voit), aux sentiments. A l'inverse (mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas), la pauvreté est un terme qui peut être utilisé dans un état des lieux objectif d'une situation ou d'une société, et ce à partir de critères préalablement déterminés. On parle par exemple du seuil de pauvreté.

Finalement, le terme de misère revêt une dimension plus "tragique" que celui de pauvreté.


----------



## Jeanbar

Goplaces,

Je cherche la différence entre pauvreté et misère. Si*'*il y en a un*e*! 
(une se rapporte a différence qui est du genre féminin)
(Si il devient S'il)


----------



## Kurisuru

Oui et je pense que misère signifie un état permanent, par rapport à la pauvreté qui désigne un état temporaire, mais dites-moi quelqu'un si c'est correct.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Kurisuru et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

On peut (heureusement !) se sortir de la misère comme de la pauvreté. Les deux états sont réversibles.
Mais j'ai l'impression qu'on utilise misère quand c'est plus grave que la pauvreté, tu as raison. Ou alors on parle « d'extrême pauvreté », ce qui ne doit pas être loin de la misère non plus.

Et « il me semble que la misère serait moins pénible au soleil », c'est tout (oui, ça vous rappelle une chanson ! ).


----------



## Qcumber

Quand on est pauvre, on a tout ce qu'il faut pour vivre, mais sans plus. En bref, si vous pouvez boucler votre budget à la fin du mois, mais sans faire d'économies et en vivant modestement, vous êtes pauvre.

Quand on est dans la misère, on n'a pas assez de nourriture, pas assez de vêtements, pas assez de combustible pour se chauffer, etc.

Je dois signaler que la majorité des Français confondent pauvreté et misère et ne semblent pas se rendre compte qu'ils sont pauvres en majorité, mais qu'il y a relativement peu de misérables dans leur pays.


----------



## itka

Qcumber said:


> Quand on est pauvre, on a tout ce qu'il faut pour vivre, mais sans plus. En bref, si vous pouvez boucler votre budget à la fin du mois, mais sans faire d'économies et en vivant modestement, vous êtes pauvre.
> *Je ne crois pas que le mot "pauvre" convienne à cette situation. Quand on est pauvre, on ne peut pas «boucler son budget» comme tu dis !*
> 
> Quand on est dans la misère, on n'a pas assez de nourriture, pas assez de vêtements, pas assez de combustible pour se chauffer, etc.
> *Personnellement, je ne vois pas grand différence entre vivre dans la pauvreté et vivre dans la misère, sinon comme on l'a déjà dit sur le plan moral. On peut vivre dans la pauvreté sans en être vraiment malheureux tandis que si on vit dans la misère, on souffre réellement de cette situation...*
> Je dois signaler que la majorité des Français confondent pauvreté et misère et ne semblent pas se rendre compte qu'ils sont pauvres en majorité, mais qu'il y a relativement peu de misérables dans leur pays.
> *Fort heureusement, la «majorité de Français» ne vit ni dans la misère ni même dans la pauvreté !
> Je crois que tu confonds avec le niveau de vie "moyen".
> 
> D'autre part, l'adjectif qui désigne celui qui vit dans la misère est «miséreux».
> «misérable» ajoute d'autres connotations à l'idée de pauvreté matérielle.
> 
> *


----------



## Qcumber

Je pense, Itka, que vous confondez les deux termes, comme la majorité des locuteurs français.

Dans tous les pays, la majorité est pauvre.

Le nombre de gens dans la misère varie considérablement d'un pays à l'autre.


----------



## JennyP

Eh bien, mes amis

Evidemment, la connaissance du sens de la realité de la pauvreté et la misère manque dans le premier-monde. Mais, bien, Itka comprends.

La pauvreté n'est pas de tout simplement la manque d'acheter un ipod.  Non.  La pauvreté est vachement plus réelle que ça.  On manque la façon de vivre comme etre humain respecté en face d'une societé beaucoup plus riche. On est discounté, vendu à solde. On se cache.

Dans la misère, la survie est en question. Accablée de toutes les 'choses' (le _stuff_ en anglais), le premier monde s'interesse plus au prix d'un ipod que les vies gachees à cause d'une décision du premier monde à soutenir les grandes societés internationales au lieu des fermiers locaux. Il faut penser aux vies gachées à cause de ces décisions.  Voilà l'impuissance de la misère.  Leurs vies sont dirigées d'ailleurs.  En solde, au prix de ventes. On n'a pas de voix dans la misère. On n'est pas sur ce forum. 

JennyP


----------



## itka

Qcumber said:


> Je pense, Itka, que vous confondez les deux termes, comme la majorité des locuteurs français.
> 
> *Non seulement nous (la majorité) sommes pauvres mais en plus, nous ne connaissons pas le sens des mots... Quelle misère !
> *
> Dans tous les pays, la majorité est pauvre.
> 
> Le nombre de gens dans la misère varie considérablement d'un pays à l'autre... *Oui, le nombre des pauvres aussi...*


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi je me rappelle d'un ami de mon père, qui disait après un bon repas, en fonction de nos moyens: "On est pauvre, mais on vit bien". Ce qui voulait dire que l'on pouvait faire la fête avec un minimum, à l'époque. On vivait chichement, mais on ne manquait de rien. La misère; c'est quant on n'a pas de toit, de quoi payer ses factures, de quoi manger, etc.


----------



## JennyP

GilbertAndré said:


> Moi je me rappelle d'un ami de mon père, qui disait après un bon repas, en fonction de nos moyens: "On est pauvre, mais on vit bien". Ce qui voulait dire que l'on pouvait faire la fête avec un minimum, à l'époque. On vivait chichement, mais on ne manquait de rien. La misère; c'est quant on n'a pas de toit, de quoi payer ses factures, de quoi manger, etc.



Evidemment, il y a des anecdotes. Mais la pauvreté et la misère sont les choses à part. Si on n'a pas d' ipod ou de cashmère à Noel, on n'est pas pauvre.  La pauvreté se base sur les manques en face d'une societé plus riche.  La misère se base sur la survie en face de la globalisation a ce moment. Il y a des perdants et des gagneurs dans notre nouveau monde.  Moi, je suis gagnante, mais je pense aux autres. Pour quelques minutes, pendant qu'on change de scène. 


JennyP en californie


----------



## Qcumber

GilbertAndré said:


> Moi je me rappelle d'un ami de mon père, qui disait après un bon repas, en fonction de nos moyens: "On est pauvre, mais on vit bien". Ce qui voulait dire que l'on pouvait faire la fête avec un minimum, à l'époque. On vivait chichement, mais on ne manquait de rien. La misère; c'est quant on n'a pas de toit, de quoi payer ses factures, de quoi manger, etc.


Merci, Gilbert André, enfin quelqu'un qui connaît le sens de ces mots.


----------



## SwissPete

On peut être pauvre sans être misérable, mais on ne peut pas être misérable sans être pauvre.


----------



## Nicomon

Trouvé sur Google...

_Étonné d’un malheur si nouveau, se trouvant *à la fois* *riche et misérable*, il maudit ses trésors. _



> *Un individu (ou un ménage) est considéré comme pauvre quand son niveau de vie est* *inférieur au* seuil de pauvreté.


 Je n'ai pas trouvé la statistique qui confirme que la majorité est pauvre dans tous les pays. Je n'ai peut-être pas les bonnes sources.

À mon avis, il ne faudrait pas confondre pauvre et modeste. Ou pauvreté et faible revenu. 

Mais les gens n'ont pas tous la même Définition de la pauvreté ni la même Définition de la misère 
Aussi (définitions du TLFI) Pauvreté et Misère


----------



## papermoon

La pauvreté est relative, comme c'est dit ci-dessus, et mesurable (seuil de pauvreté). C'est un critère économique.

Pour moi la misère est un terme qui relève en effet du ressenti des personnes. La misère concerne non seulement les réalités économiques mais le manque d'espérance, l'exploitation, le déni de la dignité humaine.

Je pense qu'il y a des endroits dans le monde (plutôt là ou il fait chaud) ou les gens ont juste de quoi se nourrir et de se laver mais il ne se considèrent pas comme pauvres et ils sont parfaitement heureux. 

A l'inverse il peut y avoir misère sans pauvreté. L'esclavage de luxe, femmes battus dans des foyers aisés, abus d'enfants, tortures psychologiques etc.


----------



## papermoon

SwissPete said:


> On peut être pauvre sans être misérable, mais on ne peut pas être misérable sans être pauvre.


 
si justement. Comme je viens de le dire on peut tout à fait être misérable sans être pauvre.


----------



## Nicomon

Au début des années '90, il y avait au Québec un téléfeuilleton intitulé _La misère des riches. _

Comme itka l'a déjà mentionné (post #14) l'adjectif pour quelqu'un qui vit dans la misère (très pauvre, dans le sens matériel) est miséreux.


----------



## papermoon

Merci pour la correction. Je suis toute gênée. Evidemment, miséreux et non misérable.


----------



## Qcumber

Je n'ai jamais parlé du sens figuré des concepts de "pauvreté" et "misère". Évidemment je me suis borné à l'économie. Il ne faut pas tout mélanger.

Pour moi, les gens qui sont obligés de solliciter les secours des Restos du Coeur et autres oeuvres caritatives sont des miséreux ... bien que les media français disent que ce sont des pauvres - évidemment une sorte de litote car certains mots font peur surtout dans un pays qui se targue d'être riche et dont les citoyens refusent de voir la réalité en face. On retrouve le même phénomène dans la plupart des pays industrialisés. 

L'idéal de pauvreté est celui de l'Église Catholique Romaine et, sans qu'il soit précisé, celui du Parti Communiste Français. Le principe de ses idéaux (sans intérêt à mes yeux car il tirent l'économie vers le bas) n'est pas de faire vivre les gens dans la misère, mais de les empêcher de jouir du superflu.


----------



## papermoon

ok Qcumber,

je vois ce que tu veux dire. Donc dans un sens purement économique "pauvreté" signifie que l'on n'a que le stricte minimum pour vivre et "misère" signifie que l'on manque du stricte minimum pour vivre. Serait-ce la réponse à la question posée par Goplaces?


----------



## Nicomon

papermoon said:


> Merci pour la correction. Je suis toute gênée. Evidemment, miséreux et non misérable.


 
Tu n'a pas raison d'être gênée, papermoon. Dans ton exemple initial, _misérable _(avec une connotation autre que matérielle) convenait tout à fait.


----------



## Marie83

Bonsoir à tous,

Concernant la question de la pauvreté "officielle", le site de l'INSEE apporte des réponses, pour ceux que ça intéresserait :

_Pauvreté monétaire : "Un individu (ou un ménage) est considéré comme pauvre lorsqu'il vit dans un ménage dont le niveau de vie est inférieur au seuil de pauvreté. L'Insee, comme Eurostat et les autres pays européens, mesure la pauvreté monétaire de manière relative alors que d'autres pays (comme les Etats-Unis ou le Canada) ont une approche absolue.
 Dans l'approche en termes relatifs, le seuil est déterminé par rapport à la distribution des niveaux de vie de l'ensemble de la population. Eurostat et les pays européens utilisent en général un seuil à 60 % de la médiane des niveaux de vie. La France privilégie également ce seuil, mais utilise aussi très largement un seuil à 50 %, seuil de référence jusque récemment."

_En 2005, le seuil de pauvreté est ainsi fixé :_
- seuil à 60% : 817 € mensuels
- seuil à 50 % : 681 € mensuels
par individu d'un ménage

_A partir de ces chiffres l'INSEE estime le taux français de pauvreté à 12,1% de la population (si l'on considère le seuil à  60%) ou de 6,3% (avec un seuil de 50%).

Voilà, juste pour la précision technique


----------

